# where can i find projectors



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

i'm looking for projectors, and i'm pretty specific what i want. i do not want "HALO" headlamps, first of all there is no projector, and second they are run off's which to me are as bad as altezza's, (you want altezzas, buy a lexus, you want angel eyes get a new 5 or new 7 series) but anyway, i'm sure a company makes a projector or dual projector headlamp for the b14's that accept the REAL D2S HID bulbs. any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED

i thank you for your time


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Check EBAY


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

most of the same places that sell the halos....are selling the projectors as well...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

www.importpartsplus.co


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or i can get you used set of nis-knack projectors


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

how much for the used nis-knacks, i sent you a pm


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

140 shipped used nis-knacks.. i only got 1 set.. but they are d.c from nis knack


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

for that price you might aswell by the halo and just disconnect the ligth ring not many companies have the regular projectors left


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Regular projectors are very scarce and on Backorder, I searched for a whole month before I finally settled for the Halo's. I'm still on Backorder at one place. The Halo's will Hold the HID kit, and they are very bright.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my friend has that set of nis knacks.
he told me he dropped the price to 120 bux shipped.
his aim name is :Camillo W Moreno

msg him.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

awsaut, your reasoning is ignorant. The import scene is about foreign cars right? Foreign cars and modding them. You get a car and mod it. I couldnt afford a better car than what I have now, and I try to make it look good, so I get some stuff (like lights) and put them on the car. Just cause I like something like Halo headlights, I cant jump into buying a BMW 7 Series, or cause I like altezzas im going to buy a lexus, that is just ignorant to think like that. I dont know very many people that could afford cars like that. They just get a cheaper car and over the years make it better. We were all real happy when these lights came out, since we didnt have anything else (besides the Nis-Knacks) just cause we like the lights we wont go buy a bmw. If you dont like the lights thats fine, but like someone else said, just dont connect the Halo, and oh well if its not a "real" projector.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey awsult, Ed here, kid with the nis-knacks..... 100 + shipping.
I have all the wiring (new) cause i kept my nis-knacks wiring for my halos and just saved the halo wiring (idenitcal setup) email me if ur interested
[email protected]
Later
PS, thanks for the help LIUSPEED, but dont speak on my behalf like that without telling me.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why does everyone hate the halo's? If you don't want halo's, don't plug in the light ring.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> why does everyone hate the halo's?


not everybody does hate them, but they arent "projectors"..they are reflector style headlights...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah but I have to admit even though they aren't "projectors" at night they still look like projectors and I can see a lil better than with my nis-knacks....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

or if your not satisfied with the brightness you can get yourself 2 sets of HID systems. one for the H1 and one for the H3


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *or if your not satisfied with the brightness you can get yourself 2 sets of HID systems. one for the H1 and one for the H3 *


oh there you go. nothing like $1000 for some extra brightness.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

more like 800 bux.. hahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

more like Cams ....... screw HID esspecially 2X, if ur gonna do it, just go low beam. You prob wont even need to use ur brights, really....


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont know what the hell neither of them look like when the lights are on.. does anyone have pictures or something?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

watch for BMW's, Lexus and Mercedes vehicles at night..youll see what HID looks like


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the shop over here only want 600.00 for the conversion on my stock heads...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what shop? and what conversion?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *more like 800 bux.. hahaha *[/QUOTE
> 
> i get hid for about 375 to 575 thats 4100k to 8000k look


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *what shop? and what conversion? *




ultra sounds... its the best shop around here for almost anything...people drive from all over just to have them do a install ......
and he told me the whole hid conversion would be about $600.00 for my car but i would loose my hi-beams!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Or,
You could get some auxiliary lights, like something by Hell or PIAA. The micro DE by hella has the same beam pattern as OEM XENON but is 55w halogen. But these are fogs and have no long range, just really great short range.

Seth


----------

